# Custom painting and stenciling your own decoys



## duxxxs (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi everyone!! My name is Leo Lambert, I am an Outfitter out of Manitoba, Canada. I was wondering if anyone out there might know where I may be able to get some good pictures of Blue Geese. I am looking at custom painting and stenciling my own windsocks. The reason for this is that 75% of the Geese that stop over are blues, therefore to make my spread look more realistic I would need to custom paint about 75% of my windsocks. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would but i dont give info to outfitters


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go to http://images.google.com/

Search for "blue goose" or "blue geese" and you should have hundreds of photos to choose from.

Happy Hunting!


----------

